# Question On My New Setup :)



## Slozim (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there all, alright so here's what I've got:

I have a speaker system that has a male audio jack (the kind that would fit into a microphone port into a laptop or pc) and then I've got another male audio jack coming from the location that I want the sound to go OUT.

Is there a female to female audio adapter or something? If so would that do the trick? Or are the speakers strictly OUT aswell?

What I've got goin is an xbox 360 with a cord that plugs into the white and red rca cables, and then feeds the sound to a male audio adapter.. so is there anyway at all to get the sound coming from the xbox to a speaker set up that has the green male audio jack as well?



Help in any aspect would be MUCH appreciated thanks for reading.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You are looking for a 3.5 mm coupler


----------



## Slozim (Dec 6, 2010)

This is a VERY delayed response.. but thanks a lot for the help, that's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's the holiday season. Plus as much as everyone thinks or wants to believe this site is manned 24/7 with instant help available, it's not. Everyone here volunteers their free time to help others. 

For example, I try to be here everyday, but I'm only here for maybe 30-60 minutes.

We help when and where we can. Sorry for your "delay".


----------



## Slozim (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't believe you understand what I meant.. I meant my response, being my "thank you" reply was delayed.. If you lool at the dates you'll see I never got a chance to get back to the person who helped me..


----------

